# iGaging EZ-View DRO Plus for my LMS 3900 Mill



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 26, 2017)

My son gave me a set of iGaging EZ-View DRO Plus for my birthday.  I've been using the LMS 3900 Mini-Mill for almost five years on dials alone.  Well, that's enough of that. 

Here is how the set is delivered.




Since I needed to remove the table and column to install the scales, I took the opportunity to strip down the mill for cleaning and servicing.  The next two pictures show the Y-axis installation.










I've installed the X-axis on the back of the table.  It is mounted under a 1.25" aluminum angle to protect it from swarf.  Also, I needed to extend the scale to the right so that I could mount the reader offset to clear the mill's column base.  The LMS 3900 has a tilting column and the pivot protrudes forward.  If I mounted the reader in the center of the table it would hit the pivot bracket and reduce my Y-axis travel.  The X-axis extension ensures that I have full X-axis travel as well.  I see that most folks put this extension on the left side.  I chose the right because it will be behind the handwheel and not interfere with benchtop space.

























X-axis complete.





The Z-axis was the easiest.  I've installed mine on the left side.  I removed the 9" ruler and angle that was on the column.  The scale was then installed.  And, the reader bracket was attached to the long 6mm set screw that held the ruler's pointer.  I didn't have any 6mm nuts, so I made one from 7/16" brass hex.










It was a fun project and it took me four evenings to get it all installed.  Tonight I will tram the mill column and tidy up the cables to the displays.  I do plan on purchasing a TouchDRO bluetooth board for them.  I've already installed the app on my tablet and it will make a great display.  I'll update that here when I get it.

For now it will be back to my Kozo A3 project.


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 27, 2017)

The displays are mounted on the right side of the mill.  The A3 frame is back on the table and getting ready to the have the steam tee opening milled out.  I'm very happy with these DROs.  So far they've made milling the opening much easier to keep track of the cutters position.  No more counting handle turns!  :thumbup:






edit: there was supposed to be a picture originally.  I just added it.


----------



## apointofview (Jul 27, 2017)

You did a nice job on the install of those scales. 
I just recently installed the yuriy's toys Bluetooth adapter for my scales and I really like it. The functions like the bolt hole circle work great !
Pete


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi Pete,

Thanks!  Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting Yuriy's Bluetooth adapter.  I've already loaded the program on my tablet and I'm very impressed with what it can do.

Todd


----------



## Kpar (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Todd, Just read your post and headed off to the shed to see if I could do the same on my mill. I'm still learning how to stuff up end mills, lose count on the dials and generally make mistakes. Good fun. Anyway I have a Sieg SX 2.3 and thought a 3 axis DRO would make things a lot easier although most of them in Aussie are a bit beyond my current budget. Maybe the set you installed would fit my needs. What sort of $$ did they cost and where from.
Thanks
Kpar (Keith)


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi Keith,
It is a good time, isn't it?   These are from Amazon and the set was US $135.
Todd


----------



## Kpar (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Todd, Been out of action for a while now back to searching for DRO's. I checked out Amazon where you got yours and none seem to ship to Australia.
Our local supplier "Hare & Forbes" show a kit that looks like the igaging kit so will check them out in a couple of weeks while in Brisbane.
I guess it's the downside of living across the waves with ausie $ and shipping costs. But why would you live anywhere else.
Keith


----------



## oldboy (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Keith.

Try the WoodKid I think in either South Australia or Victoria, they have the whole range of Igaging gear.  I got mine from them ages ago.  I working at the moment, when I get home I will get the contact details and let you have them.  Mine were from memory around $200Aud.  My mill is a Real Bull, X2 copy.

Barry (Oldboy)


----------



## oldboy (Aug 26, 2017)

Keith,

Just found some info.  www.thewoodkid.com.au.  Try this I googled it.

Barry (Oldboy)


----------



## Kpar (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks Barry, Had a quick look and will follow it up. I'd like to get under the $400.00 range
Keith


----------



## Cogsy (Aug 26, 2017)

Kpar said:


> Our local supplier "Hare & Forbes" show a kit that looks like the igaging kit so will check them out in a couple of weeks while in Brisbane.


 
I have had the Hare & Forbes stuff for a few years (they came with my machine second hand) and they have been nothing but trouble and completely unreliable. I never used them because they just would not work properly, most of the time.

I scraped up some cash a few months ago and made an offer of $250 AUD including shipping on this ebay listing : LINK . The same seller had a 3 axis advertised for about $350 and I wondered if he would have accepted $300. Anyway, installed with no issues and they work brilliantly. Accurate, repeatable and lots of advanced functions that I don't know how to use yet (the manual could be a little better). Comes with covers and some mounting brackets that will need to be modified, plus all bolts and screws, etc. I was worried it was too cheap but so very glad I took the risk. Not just the ease of not counting turns of the handle, but my work has gotten so much more precise and much faster as well. Highly recommended!


----------

